# Another "mk4 dual horn not working" thread



## dubetheking (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey vwvortex,

My 2001 GTI's dual horn does not work. After checking the relay and the current, I realized : could it be simply because I only have one horn plugged on my dual horn system? Or can it work with only one plugged ? I have the connectors though I've lost a horn... lol


----------



## dubetheking (Jun 3, 2012)

bump  I know I'm a bit impatient but I haven't been driving my car for 3 weeks because of an inspection... anyone have an idea ?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's say you have a dual horn.

One horn doesn't work but it's connected. The other one might or might not work, but it's not connected.

What you would have is a non-functioning horn system.


----------



## dubetheking (Jun 3, 2012)

well if both connector's positives aren't working but the ground works, and i get (with the glow plug ) both positive and ground on the steering, what should i be looking for to investigate ? I'm kind of clueless...


----------



## dubetheking (Jun 3, 2012)

morning bump


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Have you checked the horns themselves yet?


----------



## dubetheking (Jun 3, 2012)

yes, the one horn i have does work when i unplug it and put positive on it. 

And i cannot get the positive to reach the end of my connector, though i have it at the relay and the steering


----------



## dubetheking (Jun 3, 2012)

good morning vwvortex !


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

How did you check the fuse?


----------



## dubetheking (Jun 3, 2012)

for the FUSE, i took it out and looked if it seemed burned.

for the RELAY, i used the glow plug to check if i had any positive


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2012)

(With the car off, and the key to the on position)

Do you hear an electrical clicking noise when you push on your steering wheel to try and activate the horn?

-If you don't hear a clicking noise, your clockspring is probably broken, need to change it, if the clockspring is good, your horn relay is bad, or the fuse is burned out. (Clocksprings do go bad, I've changed out 3 of them in our family's VW's)

-If you do hear that clicking noise your horns are probably burned out. Time to replace them.

We have great horns for sale here, 5 year warranty, completely plug and play.
http://www.fixmyvw.com/premium-sound-dual-tone-horn-kit-for-vw-5-year-warranty-3b0951221-3b0951223/


----------

